

Ask HN: Find Freelance Network/Sys Admin types - grumps

I'd love to find somewhere where I can find some Sys Admin/Network freelancers to the network configuration, recommendations for purchasing of load balancers and firewalls.  Any suggestions?
======
obayesshelton
Where are you based ?

~~~
grumps
DC. or If you're asking country wise USA.

